# Perte de photos depuis installation iCloud



## Nikki (30 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Mon conjoint a configuré la sauvegarde de ses photos sur iCloud mais depuis toutes ses photos ou presque ont disparu. Elles ne sont plus dans son MacBook, les titres des albums apparaissent mais ils sont vides. Autant vous dire que ça représente des années de photos perdues... 
Au même moment tout son bureau sur l’ordi a disparu et n’apparait Plus que depuis son iPhone.
Je ne sais pas si je suis claire... mais si vous avez une idée de pourquoi tout a disparu depuis cette configuration je suis preneuse.
Merci


----------



## gmaa (30 Septembre 2019)

Bonsoir,
Je pense qu'il faille ré-accéder à partir de l'iphone et refaire un transfert mail ou stockage


----------



## Nikki (1 Octobre 2019)

Pour être plus précise, ce sont les photos qui étaient stockées dans le mac et pas dans l’iphone qui ont disparu..


----------



## gmaa (1 Octobre 2019)

Il doit les voir sur iCloud depuis son Mac... et alors il les rapatrie.
Quant au pourquoi de la "disparition"…
Par ailleurs, pour conserver ce à quoi je tiens, je copie aussi sur des disques externes.
Une "chance" de plus…


----------



## Nicolarts (13 Octobre 2019)

J'ai eu le même expérience que toi, j'ai perdu beaucoup des photos avec le logiciel iPhoto et puis Photo alors j'ai donc arrêté les utiliser et j'ai arrêté stocker les photos sur iCloud. 

Je fais manuellement classer les photos/videos sur les bons dossiers et les copies vers mon disque dur externe et celle que un cloud qui n'a rien à voir avec Apple, c'est comme ça, je ne perds plus !


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2019)

Perso je fais ceinture et bretelles, importation avec Photo et sauvegarde des fichiers photo avec iMazing sur le Mac, puis sur notre NAS via TimeMachine. Je n'utilise pas iCloud Photos justement pour éviter ce genre de truc.


----------

